
Mendeley: Free academic reference manager and PDF organizer - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.mendeley.com/
======
dalke
Personally, I use Zotero. For one, I prefer to keep things on my own system
rather than use a server. I have 5G of papers in my Zotero archive, which is
above the 2G no-cost limit of Mendeley. It's also handy to be able to pull up
a paper even when I don't have internet access, which is surprisingly common
if you, like me, visit foreign libraries and archives.

For another, Elsevier bought Mendeley in 2013, and Elsevier, well, see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elsevier#Criticism_and_controv...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elsevier#Criticism_and_controversies)
or
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Elsevier&sort=byPopularity&pre...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Elsevier&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
. Some of the HN posts in the last 7 months include "Elsevier Complaint Shuts
Down Sci-Hub Domain Name", "Dutch universities plan Elsevier boycott",
"Elsevier Says Content-Mining Research Papers 'Could Be Considered' Stealing",
and "Editorial members of linguistics journal resign to protest Elsevier
pricing".

